# Timer mit Visual Basic 2008



## Betschi (10. März 2011)

Hey Leute

In der Schule nutzen wir VB 08. Um einen Motor anzusteuern brauch ich einen Timer um festzulegen, wie lange er fahren soll. Doch irgendwie kplatt das mit dem Timer nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen?

MfG Betschi


----------



## _Holger_ (10. März 2011)

Der Timer ist ein normales Steuerelement. Wird benutzt wie jedes andere auch.
Erklär mal etwas detailierter was denn genau dein Problem ist.


----------

